# Fixing the uguly 93F



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I got this cheap Savage 93F 22 mag for less than 200.00 new with the rebate last year. I really think it is the ugliest rifle in my safe and my son still has his gallery model 22 (dang elder moment brand excapes me.).

Any how I made the attempt to make it pretty and mostly did.





I didn't like how light the forearm looked so used the paper towel method to dab some dark on it yesterday.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

HELL, I like that !! How's it shoot??


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Squirrels and crows are in the pot out to 90 yards once I found a drop table for the 22 mag. So far that is all I have hunted with it.

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.rimfire-rifles.html

 Al


----------

